# Không loại viên uống chống nắng nào có thể thay thế được kem chống nắng – FDA Hoa Kỳ đã khẳng định điều đó



## Vũ Thu Hằng (28/5/18)

*Nếu bạn đang dùng viên uống chống nắng thay vì sử dụng kem chống nắng hàng ngày thì bạn đã lầm và tác dụng ngược của nó có thể có hại cho da và sức khỏe của bạn.*

Trên thị trường hiện nay ngoài kem chống nắng thì viên uống chống nắngcũng được chị em phụ nữ tin dùng nhiều không kém. Với quảng cáo là sử dụng viên uống chống nắng cũng cho hiệu quả và tác dụng giống như sử dụng kem chống nắng, giúp bảo vệ da khỏi tác hại ánh nắng mặt trời. Nhưng điều này đã bị cục quản lý thực phẩm và dược phẩm Hoa Kỳ (FDA) đã phủ nhận.

_

_
_Không loại viên uống chống nắng nào có thể thay thế được kem chống nắng – FDA Hoa Kỳ đã khẳng định điều đó_​
Theo thông cáo báo chí đã công bố, cục này khẳng định rằng: “Không một loại viên uống chống nắng nào có thể thay thế kem chống nắng. Chúng tôi đã tìm thấy nhiều sản phẩm hứa hẹn có khả năng bảo vệ da khỏi tác hại của ánh nắng mặt trời nhưng chúng không thể làm được như quảng cáo đã nói. Thay vào đó chúng lại gây hiểu lầm cho người tiêu dùng và khiến họ gặp phải rủi ro khi sử dụng”. Cục FDA cũng cho biết thêm những quảng cáo viên uống chống nắng từ các công ty cũng gây hiểu lầm nguy hiểm cho người sử dụng khiến họ cảm thấy rằng các loại thực phẩm chức năng có thể bảo vệ làn da trước ánh nắng, ngăn cháy nắng, tránh lão hóa da hoặc làm giảm thiểu nguy cơ ung thư da.

_

_
_Không loại viên uống chống nắng nào có thể thay thế được kem chống nắng – FDA Hoa Kỳ đã khẳng định điều đó_​
Các bác sĩ da liễu nổi tiếng tới từ các tạp chí lớn trên thế giới khuyên người tiêu dùng thay vì sử dụng các loại viên uống chống nắng thì hãy nên sử dụng kem chống nắng có spf từ 15 trở lên, sử dụng đúng liều lượng và nhớ thoa kem chống nắng 30 phút trước khi ra ngoài và bôi lại mỗi lần sau 2 giờ đồng hồ.

_Nguồn: Websosanh_​


----------

